# R.I.P Theuns Jordaan



## Mollie (17/11/21)

Rus in vrede Theuns Jordaan jy is n ware legend en Sal altyd in ons Harte bly met jou musiek

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (17/11/21)

RIP ou maat. Sal jou nie vergeet nie.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/11/21)

RIP!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/11/21)

Baie sad. Ek was nie n fan nie. Maar ek waardeer wat hy vir die afrikaanse musiek bedryf gedoen het. RIV

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (18/11/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> RIP!



Het nog nie hierdie version gehoor nie maar al wat ek kan se is WOW!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LeislB (19/11/21)

Very sad indeed. R.I.P


----------



## Raindance (22/11/21)

Moeilik om te aanvaar...

Sulke nuus bly maar eina.

Groetnis.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (22/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------

